# Krell HTS 7.1 - Room Eq setup



## alloutblitz (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello Everyone, I'm T and new to this forum, in scanning the posts there is an awesome knowledge base here. I'm very new in Home Theater stuff, and not overly technical (sorry) but an eager learner. I've had this Krell HTS 7.1 for a couple of years and have not setup the Room Eq. Any suggestions as to the best process to set up the filters. Is it worthwhile? Thanks in advance.....T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi T, Welcome to the Shack!
Krell is a nice unit, good choice. Im not to knowledgeable with the room eq settings on the Krell but It should have an auto setup procedure using a mic that is supplied with it? if so just follow the instructions on the display you have hooked up to it and it should walk you through it. The room needs to be completely quiet for the auto setup to work properly.


----------

